# Im Sommer ist Schluss mit "Wetten, dass...?" Update



## Mandalorianer (12 Feb. 2011)

*Thomas Gottschalk gibt seinen Rücktritt bekannt
Im Sommer ist Schluss mit "Wetten, dass...?"​*

„Wetten, dass..?“ läuft gerade zum dreißigsten Mal über unsere heimischen Bildschirme und Gäste wie Take That und Naomi Campbell (40) werden uns den heutigen TV-Abend versüßen. Vor der Show, die live aus Halle gesendet wird, machte es der Gastgeber Thomas Gottschalk (60) noch einmal spannend. Wird er nach Samuel Kochs (23) tragischem Unfall weiterhin die Kultsendung moderieren?

Nun endlich die Auflösung: Nach einem stürmischen Empfang hat er nun bekannt gegeben, dass er die Saison noch fertig machen will, sich nach der großen Sommersendung aber von der cremefarbenen „Wetten dass...?“-Couch verabschiedet. „Ich habe die besten 25 Jahre auf diesem Sofa verbracht und es fällt mir nicht leicht, aber irgendwann wäre es eh passiert.“

Dass er nicht gleich zurücktritt, hat auch damit zu tun, dass er „immer nur Spaß und gut Laune verbreiten“ wollte und nicht mit dem tragischen Unfall für immer in Verbindung gebracht werden möchte. Im Herbst folgt dann noch eine große Rückschau auf 30 Jahre „Wetten, dass...?“, bei der bestimmt das ein oder andere Tränchen fließen wird. 


*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Mandalorianer (12 Feb. 2011)

*Thomas Gottschalk ER HÖRT AUF!*

*Thomas Gottschalk ER HÖRT AUF!​*


*Nach 24 Jahren kündigte „Wetten, dass ..?“-Moderator Thomas Gottschalk seinen Rücktritt an – nach der Sommershow ist Schluss. Seit der Unfall-Tragödie um Samuel Koch liege für ein Schatten auf der Sendung. ​*


Es ist ein historischer Moment der deutschen Fernsehgeschichte: In seiner 145. „Wetten, dass..?“-Sendung in Halle (Sachsen-Anhalt) kündigte Thomas Gottschalk (60) seinen Rücktritt als Moderator an. Europas größte Unterhaltungsshow wird sein Herzstück verlieren – nach der Sommerausgabe auf Mallorca ist Schluss. Seit 1987 führte der blonde Entertainer durch die Show und holte ganz Hollywood auf seine Couch. Nun ist Deutschland fassungslos ...

Gottschalk nimmt gleich zu Beginn der Sendung auf dem riesigen Wettsofa Platz – er wirkt hochkonzentriert, greift zu den Moderationskarten, wirft einen hastigen Blick darüber. Seinen Text, den er nun sagt, kann er wahrscheinlich ohnehin auswendig: „Für mich persönlich liegt auf ´Wetten, dass ..?´ jetzt einfach ein Schatten, der es mir schwer machen würde, jemals wieder zu der guten Laune zurückzufinden, die Sie zu Recht von mir in dieser Sendung erwarten. [...] Ich habe mich deswegen entschlossen, [...] diese Staffel abzuschließen und mich dann mit der Sommersendung in Mallorca schweren Herzens von ´Wetten, dass ..?´ zu verabschieden.“ Auch Michelle Hunziker richtet sich ans Publikum: „Ich habe den ganz festen Eindruck, dass die Leute wollen, dass es hier weitergeht.“ Applaus brandet auf. „Ich bleibe an deiner Seite, Thomas, und vielleicht schaffe ich es doch, dich noch umzustimmen und mit dir auf diesem Sofa alt zu werden.“ Das Publikum klatscht frenetisch Beifall. Schon im Vorfeld der Sendung hatte Gottschalk sich mit seiner Entscheidung bedeckt gehalten und an seine Fans appelliert: „Ich bin sicher, sie werden mich verstehen.“

Sein Vertrag mit dem ZDF läuft eigentlich noch bis 2012, doch der Grund für Gottschalks Rücktritt ist offensichtlich: Das tragische Unglück um Samuel Koch habe ihn mit dazu bewegt, erklärte der Entertainer. Der Student war bei der Sendung am 4. Dezember 2010 bei dem Versuch, mit Sprungstelzen über fahrende Autos zu springen, schwer gestürzt. Er musste mehrmals operiert werden, leidet an Lähmungserscheinungen und wird weiter in einer Schweizer Spezialklinik behandelt.

Zu den Gästen, die in Halle von Thomas Gottschalk heute empfangen werden, gehören diesmal die Band Take That mit Robbie Williams (36), das Pop-Duo Roxette, Topmodel Naomi Campbell (40), Rocker Udo Lindenberg (64), Chansonnier Max Raabe (48) sowie die Schauspieler Maria Furtwängler (44), Anna Loos (40) und Jan Josef Liefers (46) sowie Annette Frier (36). Einen Lichtblick gab es dennoch in der Sendung: Etwa 2600 Menschen feierten in Halle live die Jubiläumsausgabe zum 30-jährigen Bestehen von „Wetten, dass ..?“. 


*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## AMUN (12 Feb. 2011)

„Wetten, dass ..?“ Gottschalk... kenne ich nicht


----------



## Nielebock (12 Feb. 2011)

Schade,das er aufhört-wer wird Wetten das weiter führen gibt es jemanden
ich kenne keinen.


----------



## Nordax (13 Feb. 2011)

Ich glaube Hape Kerkeling war im Gespräch, aber ob er es machen würde?


----------



## Franky70 (13 Feb. 2011)

Verständlich. Ich kann es nachvollziehen.
Alles Gute, Thommy.


----------



## werbi (14 Feb. 2011)

Finde ich schade das er Wetten Das nicht weiter macht war sehr schön die Zeit mit Tommy
alles gute.


----------



## Punisher (14 Feb. 2011)

na und???


----------



## frank19269 (15 Feb. 2011)

das beste für die sendung wäre, wenn mit gottschalk auch die sendung geht. Er wird früher oder später darauf hinaus laufen.


----------

